

Ask HN: It's 2014 -- what's the status of next-gen email? - _nato_

My wife got a great job which easily increased her Gmail inbox by an order of magnitude. I feel bad for her. I have seen efforts for the next generation of email web apps on HN off and on. And there were quite a few promisses to get people&#x27;s email in order, but I didn&#x27;t see a lot beyond their pitch+signup splash page. For those who are in this space and changing the frontier of email, I would love to be introduced to what&#x27;s cooking.
======
BjoernKW
I'm not in this space in the sense of building some next generation eMail tool
but I'm definitely in the market for such tools and I've also been thinking a
bit about ways to improve eMail-related processes lately.

From my point of view Mailbox for iOS, Mail.app (or the GMail web UI if you
don't care about encryption) and SaneBox combined work quite well. Add to that
some individual automation using tools like Zapier and additional uncluttering
tools such as Unroll.me and you should be good to go.

None of those alone is perfect right now but it's good enough for the moment.
I'm still looking for a comprehensive solution for dealing with business
invoices that reach me via eMail. Unfortunately, tools like Openera or
Shoeboxed look quite promising but still fall short of what I need in one way
or another.

